# Is it worth it?



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

The us gov't is offering rebates for sustainable energy. I'm sitting on a creek that has a constant wind flow (do not know mph) that is constant. What do I need to study in order to decide if it's worth installing wind turbines?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

To do it proper you would install at least a 100' tower with data collection equipment to record wind speed and direction . . . . . .after a year you have the data analized to see if your in a viable wind area......

I have installed 50 and 60 meter (197 feet) for a good sized sized company......There now is two good sized wind farms at those sites...........
been there. . . . done that.........

You asked . . . . . . .That is the proper way......

If you do install a small turbine . . . .Don't. waste your money on short towers . . .you will be disappointed ........


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I live off grid with both wind and solar. In the south if you have good sun exposure I believe money would be better spent on solar. 
WE have what seems like a pretty good breeze here most of the time but dont get what we would have expected out of the wind genny.
Another factor less moving parts and no tower with solar. 
Another thing to consider all turbines make noise. If you like silence and or have neighbors close by this can be a major consideration. You might really upset a neighbor relationship.
And the life and warranty of solar is much better.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Backyardcreek said:


> The us gov't is offering rebates for sustainable energy. I'm sitting on a creek that has a constant wind flow (do not know mph) that is constant. What do I need to study in order to decide if it's worth installing wind turbines?


Are they still actually offering rebates or are they all used up?


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Shin said:


> Are they still actually offering rebates or are they all used up?


 They are not rebates . The feds offer a 30% tax credit. I believe it expires in 2018. Some states/ power companies offer rebates.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Alaska said:


> They are not rebates . The feds offer a 30% tax credit. I believe it expires in 2018. Some states/ power companies offer rebates.


It expires at the end of 2016. Not likely to be renewed.

We used the tax credit for our solar system.* Made a 2012 10KW ground mount turnkey system cost what our 4KW roof mount system cost in 2003*. Those credits were awesome!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Backyardcreek said:


> The us gov't is offering rebates for sustainable energy. I'm sitting on a creek that has a constant wind flow (do not know mph) that is constant. What do I need to study in order to decide if it's worth installing wind turbines?


I am confused you on a creek with wind flow? 


Regardless you need to determine if your site can provide the power you need. YOu also need to see what the requirements are for the rebates. Many times the rebates require you to hire out the work to local contractors and you cant do it yourself so no DIY systems.


KNow the power you get and know the rules to get the rebates.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Backyardcreek said:


> The us gov't is offering rebates for sustainable energy. I'm sitting on a creek that has a constant wind flow (do not know mph) that is constant. What do I need to study in order to decide if it's worth installing wind turbines?


There are not rebates (where they send you money)....there are tax credits, where you get to keep part of your own money you would have paid in income taxes.



If you're on a creek, in the Southeast, I can already tell you get might get a breeze, but bet you don't get WIND.....which is what wind power takes. 

Put up a flag. Will the wind you have hold it out so you can see the whole flag ? You have wind.

I have an off grid buddy on the very top of a tall ridge, no trees to interfere at all, no other obstructions anywhere close. If there is a wind site in Tennessee, I would have bet this was it.

We put up a recording wind meter (which you better do before you spend one dime on wind anything) 40' above ground, and for the month of February and March (our most windy months), it averaged 8mph....there were gusts to 60....but the two month average was 8.

You need 12 to really get good power. Can you get some power out of 8 ? Sure.....but whether you can justify the cost of equipment is very debatable.

He went with solar.

The south and south east mostly sucks as a wind source. You'll find a few exceptions to that, but very few. You want WIND, go to the mid west, or mountain passes of the far west. They get WIND. We get breezes.


----------



## GeorgeLP (Aug 3, 2015)

The best of all the solar power advantages is that I can avoid California&#8217;s continually rising utility rates. Here in the Fresno area, I bought my solar energy system through financing that made sense. I went to http://SolTeksolar.com.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If I was going to do an off grid system wind turbines is the last thing I would consider, to inconsistent very likely to not blow when you need it most. An example, this is August, one of the hottest months of the year for us also the most windless month. Stock tanks supplied by windmills will have to be checked more often, those with solar pumps will have plenty of water from the sunshine.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

What about the creek flow? Is it constant?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Backyardcreek said:


> The us gov't is offering rebates for sustainable energy. I'm sitting on a creek that has a constant wind flow (do not know mph) that is constant. What do I need to study in order to decide if it's worth installing wind turbines?


Unless you have enough wind that you can't wear a hat outside at least 50% of the time then no, you do not have enough wind.

WWW


----------

